# Making a control knob for a Kicker RGX module



## jstn (Jul 30, 2008)

so i have a zr600 amp with an RGX module but the seller did not include the knob for the module.

can this knob be built? i am having a hard time finding them online.

thanks!

justin


----------



## rambo610 (Dec 3, 2010)

jstn said:


> so i have a zr600 amp with an RGX module but the seller did not include the knob for the module.
> 
> can this knob be built? i am having a hard time finding them online.
> 
> ...


Call kick they should have a crossover in stock. I bought a crossover for my kicker 500ss


----------



## 22689 (Mar 25, 2009)

I realize this post is really old, 
BUT - for GP's

I have these controllers, i am out of the module RGX for now but I do have a few of the knobs left. 

I was just looking for pre written info on teh rgx and stumbled on this question by mistake.


----------

